# What is an equitation saddle?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

H m m m. That seems like an odd way to approach a bucking problem.
if your horse can really buck, then a deeper saddle might help, but is that really the way you want to deal with it? bucking through it? if that is the case, maybe you should just borrow a bronc saddle, buck your horse through this and go back to the saddle that fits you and the hrose.

Or, find other ways to deal with the bucking.


----------



## Soccergoalie322 (May 20, 2014)

We are working with the bucking, that's why I hired the trainer. She just suggested the new saddle so that it is easier to sit through the bucks if it happens while we are working through it. I just don't understand how this saddle is different from a trail saddle.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

FWIW, a bucking strap would be cheaper than another saddle:

Leather Buck Strap / Night Latch

I couldn't find any good references online, but I think I've seen an "equitation saddle" used before to mean a saddle with the fenders hung back far enough to allow your heels to stay under your hip easily. What that would have to do with bucking or flatness, I do not know. :?


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

An equitation seat will typically have a deep pocket for your bum and then the front part of the seat is slightly angled up towards the horn - it "cradles" your body for a secure, centered position. The stirrups are typically hung right underneath your seat, to keep you in correct equitation/position. Trail & roping saddles tend to have flatter seats with more forward hung stirrups, which allow more movement by the rider. Equitation seats are common on roughout training saddles, silver show saddles, etc.

Roughout training saddles are thought to offer a bit more grip than typical smooth leather, to help you stay on a potentially rowdy horse. The Billy Cook brand of roughout training saddles seem to be really popular with the AQHA crowd, but I believe they offer an Arabian tree version, too. SRS, Rocking R, and RS Saddlery are other often recommended brands of roughout training saddles arounf this forum. I had a Billy Royal training saddle about 15 years ago that I liked, but I can't vouch for today's quality.


----------



## F Young (Aug 10, 2014)

There is a picture of my billy Royal Equtation Saddle on my post. Just key in Billy Royal Saddle and see it


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Knowing a particular horse was a bucker I put a flat halter under the bridle and using a lead rope with a chain, ran it under her chin. When her nose ducked down to buck I bumped her jaw with the chain which brought her head up. She tried it a second time and the bump was stronger. She didn't need a third time, ever. Do make sure the saddle is a fairly good feet and isn't jamming her shoulder blades. Most arabs are a bit narrow in front with a wide sprung rib cage. But not all arabs fit an arab saddle.


----------

